# Thank you on advice given.



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you lloyd and the team as Coversure,

having a problem with my own insurance company, and needed someone to talk to about it, called CS and was given all the info i needed, phone back my insurance company and told them, in my own words what i had previously spoken to CS about and they backed right down. 

Great services and great advice. thanks for you help once more.... 


:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No worries mate, i'll pass your thanks on to Syd and let him know you got it all sorted.

Glad it all worked out for you.


----------

